# Gutting a hog with gloves?



## sea trout (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello y'all!!!
Sorry if this question seems silly to y'all but we're wanting to know. My knowledge of wild hogs is from waffle house or campfire stories so I'm interested in knowing the truth.
When I was younger I always heard to wear gloves if field dressing a wild hog. I don't remember why they said that...or if they even knew what they were talking about.

Any way fast forward 20 years and now we've suddenly got some hogs poppin up on trail cams at the club everywhere and we even seen some during musket weekend.

So we're very interested in getting one if the oppurtunity presents itself again.
And we were just dicussing that old saying about the gloves while handeling wild hogs and none of us really know if or why.

So could y'all knowledgable ones on this situation please chime in and advise us if rubber/latex gloves are a must if we decide to field dress a wild hog and why?

Thanks very much y'all!!!!! And best of luck to ya!!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 23, 2017)

They carry brucellosis, trichinosis, pseudorabies, and leptospira, be careful.


----------



## fishtail (Oct 23, 2017)

https://www.cdc.gov/brucellosis/index.html

Brucellosis is an infectious disease caused by bacteria.

People can get the disease when they are in contact with infected animals or animal products contaminated with the bacteria. Animals that are most commonly infected include sheep, cattle, goats, pigs, and dogs, among others

People who hunt animals may also be at risk. When they are in contact with infected animals, exposure to the bacteria may occur through:

skin wounds
accidentally ingesting undercooked meat
inhaling the bacteria while dressing their game. Commonly infected animals include: bison, elk, caribou, moose and wild hogs (feral swine).


----------



## leoparddog (Oct 23, 2017)

Just don't gut them.  Look on YouTube for some videos.  Basically, cut the hams off, unzip their spine and remove the loin and disjoint the front shoulders and take them.

The ribs aren't worth it.  Leave the guts inside, leave the hide on and toss the carcass in a hole and bury it.  If you don't go into the body cavity, messing with the guts, organs, urine, feces etc, you reduce your exposure to stuff that can make you sick.

And wear gloves!! Maybe a garbage bag over your clothes and throw all of that away


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2017)

leoparddog said:


> Just don't gut them.  Look on YouTube for some videos.  Basically, cut the hams off, unzip their spine and remove the loin and disjoint the front shoulders and take them.
> 
> The ribs aren't worth it.  Leave the guts inside, leave the hide on and toss the carcass in a hole and bury it.  If you don't go into the body cavity, messing with the guts, organs, urine, feces etc, you reduce your exposure to stuff that can make you sick.
> 
> And wear gloves!! Maybe a garbage bag over your clothes and throw all of that away



That's the way i do it too except i don't bother with front shoulders. 
Be sure to do a tick check after cleaning the pork rat. They are usually covered with the little bloodsuckers.


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Oct 23, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> That's the way i do it too except i don't bother with front shoulders.
> Be sure to do a tick check after cleaning the pork rat. They are usually covered with the little bloodsuckers.



Unless you are blowing the shoulders up with a missed placed shot you are throwing away some of the best meat. Shoulders have more flavor than hams to me, a shoulder roast with potatoes and carrots is excellent table fare.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 24, 2017)

Always----Always wear gloves cleaning a hog. There is no reason not too.  They are very cheap and help protect you. Especially around the reproductive parts.  Most every state has a warning about it in your rules and regs books. Most states will kill and test hogs every year and it always shows up. Gutless method or not.....wear gloves. Unless damaged I do not know why anyone would throw away the front shoulders.  We had a man in our town die from brucellosis 2 years ago. He didn't wear gloves. It is often misdiagnosed . Personally I carry the yellow ones like women wash dishes with.  They are tougher and 3 times as thick


----------



## sea trout (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks y'all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 24, 2017)

Wild hog is the only thing I wear gloves to clean. If you talk to someone who has had brucellosis, it doesn't sound like fun at all.


----------



## bany (Oct 24, 2017)

We take hogs pretty serious. Killing,cleaning,and eating! Wear gloves,watch the genitals,liquids etc. the big no no is you having open wounds. Don’t be shy with peroxide or alcohol. eat the whole pig!


----------



## Blackston (Oct 24, 2017)

When I worked for a
Hog outfitter we used to feild dress em in the marsh no gloves 
I must have nicked my hand one time I get violently sick for about 2 weeks and lost about 15 pounds ( no one around me ever caught it ) I think it was some kind of bacteria     Be careful its gloves all the time for me


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 24, 2017)

leoparddog said:


> Just don't gut them.  Look on YouTube for some videos.  Basically, cut the hams off, unzip their spine and remove the loin and disjoint the front shoulders and take them.
> 
> The ribs aren't worth it.  Leave the guts inside, leave the hide on and toss the carcass in a hole and bury it.  If you don't go into the body cavity, messing with the guts, organs, urine, feces etc, you reduce your exposure to stuff that can make you sick.
> 
> And wear gloves!! Maybe a garbage bag over your clothes and throw all of that away



Lots of good advise from others but I like your idea of using a garbage bag like a poncho.  Will have to add those to my kit.


----------



## red neck richie (Oct 24, 2017)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Always----Always wear gloves cleaning a hog. There is no reason not too.  They are very cheap and help protect you. Especially around the reproductive parts.  Most every state has a warning about it in your rules and regs books. Most states will kill and test hogs every year and it always shows up. Gutless method or not.....wear gloves. Unless damaged I do not know why anyone would throw away the front shoulders.  We had a man in our town die from brucellosis 2 years ago. He didn't wear gloves. It is often misdiagnosed . Personally I carry the yellow ones like women wash dishes with.  They are tougher and 3 times as thick



The percentages of coming in contact with an infected animal are slim. But like Hillbilly said gloves are cheap why take a chance?


----------



## antharper (Oct 25, 2017)

I’ve cleaned a lot without gloves, but as I’ve gotten older I do try to use them and as someone else mentioned the shoulders are the best eating on a wild hog , good luck , hope u get the chance to clean one  !


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 25, 2017)

leoparddog said:


> Just don't gut them.  Look on YouTube for some videos.  Basically, cut the hams off, unzip their spine and remove the loin and disjoint the front shoulders and take them.
> 
> The ribs aren't worth it.  Leave the guts inside, leave the hide on and toss the carcass in a hole and bury it.  If you don't go into the body cavity, messing with the guts, organs, urine, feces etc, you reduce your exposure to stuff that can make you sick.
> 
> And wear gloves!! Maybe a garbage bag over your clothes and throw all of that away



THIS^^ Nice and neat no gagging Cept GET THE SHOULDERS TOO!!



rhbama3 said:


> That's the way i do it too except i don't bother with front shoulders.
> Be sure to do a tick check after cleaning the pork rat. They are usually covered with the little bloodsuckers.



Yea Buddy!! A heavy Duty Garbage Bag packs small and works great; I carry 2.............And Gloves



hunterofopportunity said:


> Unless you are blowing the shoulders up with a missed placed shot you are throwing away some of the best meat. Shoulders have more flavor than hams to me, a shoulder roast with potatoes and carrots is excellent table fare.



My first kill with a #2 shot Turkey load cost me a shoulder, but I sure got the other one! Its my fave for sure!



Hillbilly stalker said:


> Always----Always wear gloves cleaning a hog. There is no reason not too.  They are very cheap and help protect you. Especially around the reproductive parts.  Most every state has a warning about it in your rules and regs books. Most states will kill and test hogs every year and it always shows up. Gutless method or not.....wear gloves. Unless damaged I do not know why anyone would throw away the front shoulders.  We had a man in our town die from brucellosis 2 years ago. He didn't wear gloves. It is often misdiagnosed . Personally I carry the yellow ones like women wash dishes with.  They are tougher and 3 times as thick



At Harbour Freight they have perfect gloves that anyone should have at the house anyway.......try to get the 7mm, not the 5. Last time I was there they had the 9mm that were Black and tough, so I got those.

All that glove talk being said, you are simply taking a chance with or without them. I wore them last time but cut my palm somehow so I know I had pig blood in me.........I am fine. We have cleaned pigs for Years and never wore gloves...........even wiped blood on our faces on purpose, But Why NOT? When you are in the field and there is no water hose, you'd be glad to have them just for the clean factor.


----------



## Bream Pole (Oct 26, 2017)

had a good friend here spend days in the hospital in Brunswick mis-diagnosed.  Finally it came to light that he had cleaned a hog.  Fortunately he didn't die and right treatment brought him through.
Wear cloves and good ones that won't tear and you not know it.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 26, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> The percentages of coming in contact with an infected animal are slim. But like Hillbilly said gloves are cheap why take a chance?



Hardly, many areas of Georgia have brucellosis infection rates in excess of 25% of the hog population.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 26, 2017)

chunk the disease ridden pests in a ditch and let the buzzards sort 'em out.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 19, 2017)

Mexican Squealer said:


> chunk the disease ridden pests in a ditch and let the buzzards sort 'em out.



Have you eatin wild pig? I had sausage made from it for breakfast. We killed 3 the week of Halloween and had several different flavors made. Even summer sausage. I don't normally wear gloves cleaning wild pigs but after reading this thread I'll make sure to have some handy. I cut hams,shoulders and back straps off without field dressing.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Nov 19, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Have you eatin wild pig? I had sausage made from it for breakfast. We killed 3 the week of Halloween and had several different flavors made. Even summer sausage. I don't normally wear gloves cleaning wild pigs but after reading this thread I'll make sure to have some handy. I cut hams,shoulders and back straps off without field dressing.



I've eatin' plenty, yep taste good. I'd imagine I've trapped, shot, stuck, stabbed or tied well over 1,000 of the pesky vermin through the years.  I see them as nothing but dike destroying, crop rooting, disease riddled pests that have and continue to cost me money.


----------



## bowboy1989 (Nov 21, 2017)

Wear the gloves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!my brother currently has brucellosis and is being treated for it with anitboitics and is doin fine, but he was sick for several months before the doctors tested him for it and test came back positive, he knew he had it the whole time but doctors didnt want to buy it.


----------



## red neck richie (Nov 22, 2017)

C.Killmaster said:


> Hardly, many areas of Georgia have brucellosis infection rates in excess of 25% of the hog population.



My apology for not being clear. What I was trying to say was coming in contact with an infected animal and getting brucellosis. I got this from the cdc website. But why take a chance. https://www.cdc.gov/brucellosis/resources/surveillance.html


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 22, 2017)

C.Killmaster said:


> Hardly, many areas of Georgia have brucellosis infection rates in excess of 25% of the hog population.



Do you have an infection map you can share?


----------



## Buck Dropper (Nov 27, 2017)

Well this is concerning. Last year at Thanksgiving I killed my first hog. We skinned it and possibly gutted it. Can't remember for sure. I flew back to college and a few days later got horribly sick. Couldn't hold down any food or water. Had no control of my bowels. I lost 15 or 20 pounds that week. I still had lingering affects even two and three weeks later. I always felt out of it. Now I wonder if cleaning that hog was not how I got sick. I had no idea you can't just go at it like you do a whitetail.

I just killed my second hog last night.... and skinned her and gutted her with no gloves....


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 28, 2017)

There are people who have cleaned dozens without gloves and never had a problem, you just never know which hog.  But now that you know, you can protect yourself a litt better. I also keep some of the " Clorox " wet wipes in my truck and pack to wipe knives down with till I can get ahold of some bleach. Some may laugh at that.......but a wise man learns from others mistakes.  Insist your friends or hunting partners wear them if you can . I keep a box under the truck seat handy.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 28, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Do you have an infection map you can share?



I don't, USDA are the only one's doing the testing but it's fairly limited.  They have only tested pigs from the areas they trap, which is not evenly distributed across the state so a map wouldn't be accurate.

I think it's safest to assume that every pig has brucellosis and protect your self accordingly.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 28, 2017)

Buck Dropper said:


> Well this is concerning. Last year at Thanksgiving I killed my first hog. We skinned it and possibly gutted it. Can't remember for sure. I flew back to college and a few days later got horribly sick. Couldn't hold down any food or water. Had no control of my bowels. I lost 15 or 20 pounds that week. I still had lingering affects even two and three weeks later. I always felt out of it. Now I wonder if cleaning that hog was not how I got sick. I had no idea you can't just go at it like you do a whitetail.
> 
> I just killed my second hog last night.... and skinned her and gutted her with no gloves....



If you cut yourself or there's any way fluids from the pig could have gotten into your body (in your mouth, nose, or eyes), then I would tell your doctor you may have been exposed to brucellosis and get prophylactic antibiotics.  If not, keep your eye out for flu-like symptoms for the next month or more.

https://www.cdc.gov/features/huntersbrucellosis/index.html


----------



## sea trout (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks y'all!! Great to read! Great advice!
We have not got one yet. But if we do we are prepared with many a good gloves and clorox wipes.
 We haven't seen them while hunting since musket week. They may have left the property but I'm sure they'll return soon.

Thanks!


----------



## specialk (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm late to this thread, but I use latex gloves to clean any wild animal of fish...it's second nature to me now...got one cousin that breaks out in hives if he gets rabbit blood on him.....another does the same with wild turkey blood......


----------

